# 1967 GTO - Fan Shroud vs. Fan Guard



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

I was at the GTOAA National Convention on Friday hoping to get a definitive answer on this question: What's the guideline or determining factor for having a fan shroud vs. only having a fan guard? A month ago, someone told me only cars that had AC were equipped with fan shrouds. At the Convention, I saw all types of combinations. Non-AC cars had the shrouds. Some AC cars had the shrouds but some only had the metal guards above the radiators. What was Pontiac's guideline for installing the shrouds and guards?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

RE: SHROUD;
If you look deep in the books it seems the shrouds were part of the AC, Trailering and Police packages.
Some factory books indicate use of a shroud on RA cars as well, but it seems to have been argued that not all RA cars came with them.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting questions, so I went through a few books.

The metal fan guard, on the top of the radiator, was standard on all GTO's unless.... you had a fan shroud.

The fan shroud was used on 1966-'67 GTO's with A/C, Part No. 9783757 and the inside diameter measured 21 1/2" matched with a 19 1/2" diameter, 7-bladed, clutch fan.

The same shroud was used on the 1967 RA engine, but with a 4-bladed metal fan. However, not all RA engines had the shroud.

Another fan shroud was also offered from 1964-'67, Part No. 9774621, with an inside diameter of 19 1/2" and was used for the optional trailering package or for field installations of A/C. It could also be used/added on any 1964-'67 non-A/C GTO having the 18" 7-bladed clutch fan. Looking at the AMA specifications, all non-A/C GTO's used the 7-bladed 18" clutch fan as standard equipment.

That said, it would appear that factory installed fan shrouds fall under 4 categories for the GTO - (1) only those cars with A/C were factory fitted with a fan shroud. (2) Some, not all, RA GTO's were equipped with a factory fan shroud. The (3) optional trailering package included the factory fan shroud, as did the (4) field installation (dealer) of an A/C set-up (just as a factory ordered car would have been equipped).

A fan shroud could have also been an add-on to any GTO with the standard 18" clutch fan set-up - perhaps by a dealer or over the counter. I suspect some racer types, those in hot regions of the country, or even those who did not order a trailer package, but pulled a trailer of some kind.

If the GTO in question has the metal fan guard on top of the radiator _AND_ a fan shroud, then it is almost certain that the fan shroud was an add-on and not factory.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you Gentlemen. This helps explain a lot. I was only looking at A/C cars not realizing RA cars or cars with towing packages would have the shrouds - which makes sense that they would. My car does not have A/C or RA but, it does have both the shroud and guard. I don't exactly know if my car would have come with a towing package. I haven't seen any significant cues on the information I received from PHS. On the 1967 Car Billing History form (where all columns are numbered), column 75 has a 'W', column 76 has a 'T' and column 77 has a 'W'. However, I don't see these column numbers referenced on the Build Sheet so I don't exactly know what they reference. Maybe 'T' stands for Towing Package? Would you happen to know what the 'W's represent?

Thanks again the explanations.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TempestTamer said:


> Thank you Gentlemen. This helps explain a lot. I was only looking at A/C cars not realizing RA cars or cars with towing packages would have the shrouds - which makes sense that they would. My car does not have A/C or RA but, it does have both the shroud and guard. I don't exactly know if my car would have come with a towing package. I haven't seen any significant cues on the information I received from PHS. On the 1967 Car Billing History form (where all columns are numbered), column 75 has a 'W', column 76 has a 'T' and column 77 has a 'W'. However, I don't see these column numbers referenced on the Build Sheet so I don't exactly know what they reference. Maybe 'T' stands for Towing Package? Would you happen to know what the 'W's represent?
> 
> Thanks again the explanations.


It is not known what the letter designations or numbers are in those boxes described. We had another member ask what the codes meant, but the best I was able to pull up is that these boxes may have been for dealer installed options or even an in-house manufacturing code, but they do not seem to be factory options as found on the Billing History cards. 

You would also need to know what was included in the trailer package. In '68 there is a dealer package for trailer wiring, but it is not a letter code, but a number code. So if you had the trailer package, the wiring harness would be apparent. The trailer hitch was most likely sourced from a local vendor and installed either locally or at the dealer - my opinion. I do not see any option that is specific to a towing package or trailer package other than the mentioned dealer installed wiring harness I found in the '68 Accessories booklet. There are HD air lift shocks mentioned as optional for heavy trailer loads, so this may be another clue.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Jim,
Thanks for the follow up. Interesting that those codes have not somehow been de-coded after all these years. I've attached the 1996 December issue of The Legend which gives a pretty comprehensive list of available options. But, like you said, the 75 and 76 columns are not represented. If my Billing History sheet had 688 or 514, I'd say the shroud should stay, but, since neither one of these numbers are indicated on my sheet, I'd say it didn't come from the factory with it.
-Dean


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Some non-AC '67 cars came with the shroud and big radiator (along with the fuel vapor return line and filter) if they were ordered with HD cooling. My '67 convertible came that way. Built Dec. '66 in Baltimore.


----------



## 67HOGOAT (Dec 10, 2008)

TempestTamer said:


> Thank you Gentlemen. This helps explain a lot. I was only looking at A/C cars not realizing RA cars or cars with towing packages would have the shrouds - which makes sense that they would. My car does not have A/C or RA but, it does have both the shroud and guard. I don't exactly know if my car would have come with a towing package. I haven't seen any significant cues on the information I received from PHS. On the 1967 Car Billing History form (where all columns are numbered), column 75 has a 'W', column 76 has a 'T' and column 77 has a 'W'. However, I don't see these column numbers referenced on the Build Sheet so I don't exactly know what they reference. Maybe 'T' stands for Towing Package? Would you happen to know what the 'W's represent?
> 
> Thanks again the explanations.


I believe the columns 75 & 76 make up your engine code, which in your case looks to be 'WT', base 335 hp with a 4 sp. I have no idea what column 77 is for. When I received my PHS docs years ago, column 75 & 76 were highlighted and in my case it was 'WS' , which mine was an HO 360 hp with a 4 sp.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oldiegoat (Aug 22, 2017)

I believe 77W is the 4 speed wide ratio M20 transmission.


----------

